# "Feuer und Wasser" sucht Member



## Athis07 (4. Januar 2008)

Unsere Gilde "Feuer und Wasser" auf Teldrassil Allianz Seite sucht noch neue Member. 
Jedes Level ist willkommen.....Klasse ist Egal....
Was Ihr mitbringt?
- Spaß am Spiel
- Lust auch mal nem absoluten Neuling ein paar Grundlagen zu erklären
- die Motivation mit einer Gilde mit zu wachsen
- wir haben kein gemachten Nest aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten die das gemeiname Spiel verschönern


Ihr  wollt mehr Infos?..... Ihr wollt Euch bewerben?..... Gerne! denn Jeder ist Willkommen!

Sprecht InGame einfach Suraida, Pitti, Keluna, Shalia oder mich an oder Ihr kommt zu uns auf die Seite und bewerbt Euch kurz...... Es gibt nur ein Ausschlußverfahren Euch selbst!


----------



## Athis07 (14. Januar 2008)

Wir suchen noch immer neue Member.

Bevorzugt gesucht:
Priester
Druiden
Hexenmeister
Magier

Ihr habt Interesse? Schaut auf unser Forum.

www.feuerundwasser-online.de.vu

Für Fragen stehen unser Offizier gerne auch InGame zur Verfügung:

Keluna, Suraida, Shalîa, Pîttî, Amikala und Athis

MfG Athis


----------



## Urengroll (15. April 2008)

Athis07 schrieb:


> Wir suchen noch immer neue Member.
> 
> Bevorzugt gesucht:
> Priester
> ...


push^^


----------



## Urengroll (16. Juni 2008)

*Push*

Newsflash

Mitlerweile gehen wir ab und an kleine Raids an. Wir sagen aber nicht, das wir eine Raidgilde sind. Wir haben vor, ab und an einen Retro-Raid zu machen, um auch die alten Instazen mal gesehn zu haben und das Zusammmenspiel zu verbessern.
Wenn du Interesse hast, dann solltest du bitte die Stufe 40 vollendet haben, da sich nur noch wenige im unteren Stufenebreich befinden.
Hilfe bieten wir gerne an, wenn mal ein Elite gelegt werden soll usw. Wir ziehen keinen durch Instanzen, denn dadurch lernt man seinen Char nicht kennen.
Gerne sidn wir aber bereit Fragen zu benatworten oder dir Tip und kniffe zu zeigen. Wir haben 120 Mitglider(inklusive Twinks)
Alter wäre auch egal. 



Melde dich!


----------



## Urengroll (24. Juni 2008)

*hatschiiiiiiii*


----------



## Urengroll (10. Juli 2008)

*Gesundheit*


----------

